# Where is KJN Corona



## Sun Bae (Aug 7, 2004)

I have known KJN Corona for 18 years and have not always been the best at keeping in touch; all though, I have always been able to find him and get updates on how things are going. Having been one of his original students in the Boys and Girls club and seeing him and his school grow, it is nice to get caught up on current events.

I was thinking about him the other day and thought I would drop him a line, www.hwarangdoaz.com did not work, and then I searched the web and found a post asking if anyone had heard of KJN Corona. I read all the posts and saw a few names I recognized and many I didn't recognize and people talking trash that really didn't have a clue about the "black belt" and above politics of HRD.

I also tried the WHRDA web page and noticed they had been doing some more trimming of the upper branches, I swear if Do Joo Nim was an animal he would eat his young, I digress.

I also found a school listed on Bell road in Phoenix with a phone number that does not work, now I am getting a little concerned for my teacher and friend.

Anyway, it brings me back to the fact that I cannot get a hold of KJN Corona; if anyone could help me get in touch with him I would really appreciate it.

Fa Rang
Sun Bae


----------



## TomakaStud (Aug 9, 2004)

I am a student of KJN's, although i don't usually call the academy (it's less than a minute from my house) the number i have is 602-978-2191. If that does not work try looking in the yellow pages under Corona's Martial Arts Academy. Should be listed as 43 ave. and Bell Rd. 

Best of Luck,

Tom Capaldi


----------

